# Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

						Avatar 2 könnte 2020 in die Kinos kommen, ohne dass der Zuschauer eine 3D-Brille für den Film benötigt. Möglich machen sollen es die neuen Laserprojektoren von Christie, deren Helligkeit ausreicht, um ein stereoskopisches Bild auf die Leinwand zu projizieren, wo eine Streifenmaske angebracht ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*


----------



## remember5 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 mÃ¶glicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Wird vermutlich sowas hier sein oder was fortschritlicheres.
TECNOLOGIA JAPOONESA EM 7D? - YouTube
Holograma 7D - Incrivel!!! - YouTube
Why the Michael Jackson hologram isn't actually a hologram - YouTube

Was würde passieren auf der Welt wenn Allah, Jesus etc. am Himmel erscheint und "entsprechende" Befehle an die Gläubigen gibt? Oder wie wäre es mit Ufos, Aliens etc. ?


----------



## extremeDsgn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 mÃ¶glicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



remember5 schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich sowas hier sein oder was fortschritlicheres.
> TECNOLOGIA JAPOONESA EM 7D? - YouTube
> Holograma 7D - Incrivel!!! - YouTube
> Why the Michael Jackson hologram isn't actually a hologram - YouTube
> ...



Du hast aber eine Fantasie, Witzbold.


----------



## Cobar (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Ist schön, dass das 3D endlich mal Fortschritte macht und eventuell dann ohne Brillen möglich sein wird. Das wäre für mich allerdings auch noch kein Grund, um in einen 3D-Film zu gehen, auch wenn mich die schweren Brillen sehr stören während des Films, denn die überzogenen 3D-Zuschläge von mindestens 2,50€ sind mir weiterhin zu viel. Wirklich störend finde ich aber, dass viele Filme nur noch in 3D laufen, weshalb ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr ins Kino gegangen bin in den letzten Jahren. Dagegen war ich vor 10 Jahren locker einmal die Woche im Kino.


----------



## Loc-Deu (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Naja, schwere brillen ist kein argument, ich nehme meine brillen von daheim mit. es gibt online viele brillen die recht gut sind. 
mich störte zum beispiel als nicht brillenträger, dass irgenwie links und rechts licht von hinten spiegelte. ( eierkopf )

eine eigene die an den seiten etwas mehr zu war brachte mir eine erleichterung

schau mal online was es da gibt... einfach mal nach polarisationsbrille 3d oder 3d brille passiv
dann musst du nicht die vom kino drau setzen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



> Avatar war nicht nur wegen seiner Story und seiner visuellen Qualität ein historischer Erfolg


Wenn ich das lese, frage ich mich, ob der Herr Link den Film überhaupt gesehen hat. In Sachen Story war das zweifellos einer der langweiligsten Filme überhaupt. Das Ende war auch dem dümmsten Zuschauer nach allerspätestens 10 Minuten sonnenklar. Das meinte außer mir übrigens nicht nur jeder Kritiker, sondern auch absolut jede Person, mit der ich bisher über den Film gesprochen habe. Schauwert top, Story flop.

Na, Herr Link, machen Sie sich wieder mal zum Teil des Hype-Trains? Rund drei Jahre vor Erscheinen des Films ist sogar für Sie ungewöhnlich. Gibt es etwa Boni für den... na, nennen wir ihn mal Journalisten, der als erster damit startet?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## DasRegal (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

3D ist tot und daran wird sich auch erstmal nichts ändern. Die UHD BD unterstützt keinen 3D Content und soll sie auch in Zukunft nicht. Samsung + LG haben 3D Unterstützung bei ihren aktuellen TV Geräten entfernt. Mich konnte das ganze Thema sowieso nicht begeistern. 3D von normalen Blu-rays ist sowieso viel zu unscharf gewesen. Was will man auch erwarten von einer effektiven Auflösung von 1920 x 560. In 10 Jahren wird das Ganze bestimmt wieder aufkommen und ganz neu sein xD. Es müssen ja 2027 3D UHD BDs und 8K 3D TV Geräte an den Mann gebracht werden.


----------



## mrpendulum (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, frage ich mich, ob der Herr Link den Film überhaupt gesehen hat. In Sachen Story war das zweifellos einer der langweiligsten Filme überhaupt. Das Ende war auch dem dümmsten Zuschauer nach allerspätestens 10 Minuten sonnenklar. Das meinte außer mir übrigens nicht nur jeder Kritiker, sondern auch absolut jede Person, mit der ich bisher über den Film gesprochen habe. Schauwert top, Story flop.
> 
> Na, Herr Link, machen Sie sich wieder mal zum Teil des Hype-Trains? Rund drei Jahre vor Erscheinen des Films ist sogar für Sie ungewöhnlich. Gibt es etwa Boni für den... na, nennen wir ihn mal Journalisten, der als erster damit startet?
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Also ich bin selten Herr Links Meinung, da seine Artikel wenig von Qualität strotzen. Trotzdem ist Avatar ein Meisterwerk in vielen Dingen. Auch in Sachen Story und Plot.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Also ich bin selten Herr Links Meinung, da seine Artikel wenig von Qualität strotzen. Trotzdem ist Avatar ein Meisterwerk in vielen Dingen. Auch in Sachen Story und Plot.




Ähm, war Avatar nicht die gleiche Geschichte wie Pocahontas? Nicht, dass die Geschichte von Avatar schlecht wäre, aber müsste man da nicht eher dem Original Tribut zollen?


----------



## magKekse (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> In Sachen Story war das zweifellos einer der langweiligsten Filme überhaupt.!


Nein.


DasRegal schrieb:


> 1920 x 560


1920x1080 gibts auch.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Also ich bin selten Herr Links Meinung, da seine Artikel wenig von Qualität strotzen. Trotzdem ist Avatar ein Meisterwerk in vielen Dingen. Auch in Sachen Story und Plot.


Nein, Avatar ist definitv kein Meisterwerk in Sachen Story und Plot. Auch in Sachen Dialoge ist es sicher kein Meisterwerk. 
Ich sag nur "Unobtanium".


----------



## Silverfalcon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Ich hoffe echt, dass sich diese Technik durchsetzt, denn die 3D-Brillen sind für Brillenträger einfach nur besch*ssen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

3D ist Geschichte, daran rüttelt James Cameron auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

_Avatar 2_? Ihr meint wohl _Pocahontas im Weltraum_ 2?


----------



## Kuomo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Avatar musste man unvoreingenommen im Kino sehen, dann war das ein selten geiles audiovisuelles *Erlebnis*.
Der Film hat es einfach grandios geschafft mich in seine Welt zu ziehen, besser als jeder andere CGI-Bombaststreifen.
Wäre toll wenn Teil 2 da mithalten kann.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Avatar musste man unvoreingenommen im Kino sehen, dann war das ein selten geiles audiovisuelles *Erlebnis*.
> Der Film hat es einfach grandios geschafft mich in seine Welt zu ziehen, besser als jeder andere CGI-Bombaststreifen.
> Wäre toll wenn Teil 2 da mithalten kann.


Ja, die Optik war schon sehr gut und 3D wurde auch richtig genutzt. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

ich glaube eher, das Camerons Enkel teil 2 ,3 und 4 machen werden so oft wie das alles verschoben wird. bis dahin gibts schon lange Holo-Kinos wo man dann, sogar selbst im film mitwirken kann


----------



## egert217 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Avatar musste man unvoreingenommen im Kino sehen, dann war das ein selten geiles audiovisuelles *Erlebnis*.
> Der Film hat es einfach grandios geschafft mich in seine Welt zu ziehen, besser als jeder andere CGI-Bombaststreifen.
> Wäre toll wenn Teil 2 da mithalten kann.



Ich hatte das Glück den ersten Teil im Sonycenter Berlin zu sehen, das war schon ein grandioses Erlebnis, war mein erster Film in 3D und hat mich als damals 13 jähriger echt fasziniert


----------



## Namaker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



DasRegal schrieb:


> 3D von normalen Blu-rays ist sowieso viel zu unscharf gewesen. Was will man auch erwarten von einer effektiven Auflösung von 1920 x 560.


Natürlich hat das Bild auf einer 3D Blu-ray für jedes Auge die vollen 1920×1080 (abgesehen von schwarzen Balken). Die halbe vertikale Pixelzahl hat man nur bei Fernsehern mit Polarisation, aber selbst Schuld, wer sowas kauft  



Two-Face schrieb:


> _Avatar 2_? Ihr meint wohl _Pocahontas im Weltraum_ 2?


Der mit der Pocahontas tanzt


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Schwere Brille, bitte was? Was sollen denn da Brillenträger sagen, die mit so einem "Gewicht" den ganzen Tag rumlaufen? Die sind zwar bequemer, weil individuell angepasst, aber die paar Gramm, die man im Kino auf der Nase hat, stören nun wirklich nicht.
Ich habe mit 3D ganz andere Probleme... mir fehlt irgendwie der Mehrwert. Ich habe (außer Avatar) noch keinen Film gesehen, der mit 3D wirklich gewonnen hat.

Wobei Avatar ja nur durch 3D sehenswert wurde. Der Rest ist schon ziemlich bekackt gewesen. Die sterbenslangweilige Story, die vollkommen uninteressanten bis nervigen Charaktere und die langweilige Welt waren schon ziemlich anstrengend. War der erste 3D-Film, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, und optisch beeindruckend, bereue es daher nicht das Geld ausgegeben zu haben. Aber Avatar 2 werde ich mir schenken. Echt traurig, wenn man bedenkt, was Cameron früher so gemacht hat. Aber das geht ja leider auch anderen so.


----------



## scorplord (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



DasRegal schrieb:


> 3D ist tot und daran wird sich auch erstmal nichts ändern. Die UHD BD unterstützt keinen 3D Content und soll sie auch in Zukunft nicht. Samsung + LG haben 3D Unterstützung bei ihren aktuellen TV Geräten entfernt. Mich konnte das ganze Thema sowieso nicht begeistern. 3D von normalen Blu-rays ist sowieso viel zu unscharf gewesen. Was will man auch erwarten von einer effektiven Auflösung von 1920 x 560. In 10 Jahren wird das Ganze bestimmt wieder aufkommen und ganz neu sein xD. Es müssen ja 2027 3D UHD BDs und 8K 3D TV Geräte an den Mann gebracht werden.



3D ist tot ja... im Heimbereich. Hier geht es um Kinos und da macht 3D einen großen Teil aus


----------



## DerMega (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

3D macht rund ein viertel aus?
Bei uns bist du froh, wenn du mal einen Film in 2D schauen "darfst", weil die fast ausschließlich in 3D laufen. Zumindest zu den Zeiten, wo wir nicht arbeiten.
3D ist ne Sache die den Filmen meinen Meinung nach absolut keinen Mehrwert bringt und alles nur künstlich verteuert. Aber Hauptsache die Industrie erzwingt sich mal wieder einen Markt.


----------



## Cobar (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Schwere Brille, bitte was? Was sollen denn da Brillenträger sagen, die mit so einem "Gewicht" den ganzen Tag rumlaufen? Die sind zwar bequemer, weil individuell angepasst, aber die paar Gramm, die man im Kino auf der Nase hat, stören nun wirklich nicht.


Ich glaube, dein Kino hat andere Brillen als meins. Bei uns wiegen die Dinger auch kein halbes Kilo, aber sind schon deutlich schwerer als eine normale Brille. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es auch in Kinos ganz verschiedene Brillen. Teilweise hatte ich auch schon mal die "leichtere" Variante, aber bei mir in der Stadt gibt es eben leider nur die "schweren" Brillen. Das finde ich über zwei Stunden dann schon recht nervig und wenn es ohne geht, dann nehme ich mit Vorliebe die 2D Version,  wo 3D doch in 99% der Fälle für mich keinen Vorteil ausmacht.



DerMega schrieb:


> 3D macht rund ein viertel aus?
> Bei uns bist du froh, wenn du mal einen Film in 2D schauen "darfst", weil die fast ausschließlich in 3D laufen. Zumindest zu den Zeiten, wo wir nicht arbeiten.
> 3D ist ne Sache die den Filmen meinen Meinung nach absolut keinen Mehrwert bringt und alles nur künstlich verteuert. Aber Hauptsache die Industrie erzwingt sich mal wieder einen Markt.


Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich würde lieber weiter die 2D Version sehen, aber viele Filme laufen bei mir in der Stadt leider nur noch in 3D, weil sich damit mehr Geld machen lässt, besonders wenn keine 2D Alternative mehr angeboten wird.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Mag in Köln eine Ausnahme sein aber hier gibt es genug Kinos abseits von den großen Cinedom/Cineplex Dingern.

Ganz ohne 3D...und glücklicherweise auch im O-Ton.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



DerMega schrieb:


> 3D macht rund ein viertel aus?
> Bei uns bist du froh, wenn du mal einen Film in 2D schauen "darfst", weil die fast ausschließlich in 3D laufen. Zumindest zu den Zeiten, wo wir nicht arbeiten.
> 3D ist ne Sache die den Filmen meinen Meinung nach absolut keinen Mehrwert bringt und alles nur künstlich verteuert. Aber Hauptsache die Industrie erzwingt sich mal wieder einen Markt.



Stimme dir zu, es ist seltener einen Film in 2D zu gucken als in 3D! 

Zum Artikel:
Die Brillen wiegen bei uns gefühlte 2 Gramm, wie soll das störend sein? Oder geben andere Kinos VR-Brillen aus?! Kann mir sonst das Wort "störend" im Zusammenhang mit einer 3D-Brille einfach nicht erklären.


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 mÃ¶glicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



remember5 schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich sowas hier sein oder was fortschritlicheres.
> TECNOLOGIA JAPOONESA EM 7D? - YouTube
> Holograma 7D - Incrivel!!! - YouTube
> Why the Michael Jackson hologram isn't actually a hologram - YouTube


Ist das eher 3D oder holographisch? VR wohl nicht, eher AR? Der Orka in der Sporthalle sieht ja unglaublich aus. Ist das aus jedem Standpunkt das selbe "Bild" oder sieht man je nach Standort zb die link oder die rechte Seite.
Sowas zum zocken mit 360°! Dann stell ich mir ein echtes Auto für Rennspiele in meinen Spielzimmer 

Als Brillenträger ist 3D für mich auch ein Graus. Habe inkl Kino bereits (glaube es waren) 7 3F-Brillen probiert mit 2 optischen Brillen probiert und es "nervt" einfach. Es drückt, verrutscht ist unangenehm. 3D anisch ist mir zu dunkel. Mich nervt es schon, wenn ich beim Filme und Serien schauen die Briller aufsetzen muss.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



scorplord schrieb:


> 3D ist tot ja... im Heimbereich. Hier geht es um Kinos und da macht 3D einen großen Teil aus



Eigentlich nicht. Die Filme werden nur in 3D konvertiert. Das sieht eben nicht aus und macht man auch nur, damit die Raubkopierer den Film nicht mitschneiden können.


----------



## derneuemann (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Also ich sehe den 3D Effekt in den Filmen, auch wird mir nicht schlecht von den 3D Filmen, aber für mich kann dieser ganze murks gerne wieder verschinden, bis die Hologrammtechnik weiter ist.  Die meisten Filme werden im Kino in 3D gesehen, weil viele Kinos nur noch 3D anbieten.


----------



## Namaker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Die Filme werden nur in 3D konvertiert. Das sieht eben nicht aus und macht man auch nur, damit die Raubkopierer den Film nicht mitschneiden können.


Es kommt darauf an, natürlich sind komplett in 3D gedrehte Filme besser, aber es gibt genügend "fake" 3D Filme, welche wirklich grandios aussehen (Ant-Man z.B.)


----------



## Mario432 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Ich finde 3D auch einen Mehrwert. Das Problem ist bei dieser 3D Technik das man wirklich zwei absolut gesunde Augen benötigt. Da reicht eine leichte Fehlstellung oder leicht unterschiedliche Sehkraft (ohne das man gleich eine Brille benötigt) und man sieht den 3D Effekt schlecht oder einem wird schlecht da das Gehirn versucht das zu korrigieren. Daher denke ich auch das sich das ganze nicht durchgesetzt hat


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu, es ist seltener einen Film in 2D zu gucken als in 3D!
> 
> Zum Artikel:
> Die Brillen wiegen bei uns gefühlte 2 Gramm, wie soll das störend sein? Oder geben andere Kinos VR-Brillen aus?! Kann mir sonst das Wort "störend" im Zusammenhang mit einer 3D-Brille einfach nicht erklären.


Ja schön für dicb, setz mal eine zweite Brille auf, das stört einfach. 
Ich sehe deswegen kaum noch Filme im Kino, 3D verteuert nur und bringt kaum Mehrwert. Zusätzlich kommt dann der fehlende Komfort. 
Deswegen sehe ich nur ganz selten Filme, aber wenn ohne 3D und im Originalton. 
Ich finde es echt geil wenn die Bedenken von Brillenträgern mit dem Argument "stört mich eh nicht" weggewischt werden. Doch, das zusätzliche Gewicht stört. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dein Kino hat andere Brillen als meins. Bei uns wiegen die Dinger auch kein halbes Kilo, aber sind schon deutlich schwerer als eine normale Brille. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es auch in Kinos ganz verschiedene Brillen. Teilweise hatte ich auch schon mal die "leichtere" Variante, aber bei mir in der Stadt gibt es eben leider nur die "schweren" Brillen. Das finde ich über zwei Stunden dann schon recht nervig und wenn es ohne geht, dann nehme ich mit Vorliebe die 2D Version,  wo 3D doch in 99% der Fälle für mich keinen Vorteil ausmacht.




Mag sein... bei uns jedenfalls stören die Brillen absolut nicht.
Auch nicht als Brillenträger. Als ich vor der OP noch eine Brille tragen musste war es kein Problem, die zumindest über 2h Stunden zusätzlich zu meiner normalen Brille zu tragen. Scheinen wir hier ja wirklich Glück zu haben. Insofern: Kinopolis kann ich nur empfehlen.
Zumal eigentlich alle 3D-Filme auch als 2D laufen, und zusätzlich auch als OmU, wenn auch seltener. Ich kann mich hier echt nicht beschweren, vor allem weil mir 3D ja mehr oder weniger egal ist. Ich bezahle sogar lieber den Aufpreis, solange die Uhrzeit passt. Lieber teuer 3D nachmittags, dafür im fast leeren Kino, als zur Primetime in der vollen 2D-Vorstellung. Menschen nerven im Kino weit mehr als 3D.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Prinzipiell finde ich den Anstz im Kino 3D brillenfrei zu gucke sehr interessant. Das hätte ich auch gerne am TV.

ABER wenn der Effekt ähnlich wie beim Nintendo 3DS erzeugt wird, gibt es das Problem, dass man nur stur geradeaus auf die Leinwand/den Bildschirm gucken darf, da ansonsten der Effekt und das gesamte Bild zerstört wird. Wenn das so ist, kann ich da gerne drauf verzichten.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*



magKekse schrieb:


> Nein.


Ich bewundere deine Eloquenz. Dennnoch scheint mir dein Argumentationsstrang noch nicht völlig schlüssig zu sein. Ich muss dir daher nicht minder eloquent entgegenhalten: Doch! 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## danomat (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Avatar 2 möglicherweise ohne 3D-Brille dank neuer Projektoren*

Ich schau echt gern 3D filme wenn denn auch die effekte umgesetzt werden. 
Avatar war damals referenz. 
Danach war der beste 3D  film resident evil. Da flogen einen die kugeln nur so um die ohren. Richtig gut mit den effekten gespielt. 

Und dann gings total bergab. Transformers und co war zwar 3d aber das war einfach nur langweilig. Da hatten bei allen filmen die besten 3D effekte diese kurzfilme mit den minions in der vorschau


----------

